# pioneer avh-p2400bt back up camera problem



## parsond

I bought my husband a pioneer avh-p2400bt for his 2005 Toyota Sequoia. He had it installed by a professional and everything was great. The battery died in the Sequoia and after replacing it the back up camera on the pioneer avh-p2400bt has gone crazy. Now even when driving the crazy things switches from the radio screen to the back up camera. You have to touch the screen to make it go back to the radio screen only to have it flip back in about 15 seconds. We tried just turning the back up camera off, then the crazy thing flips to just a black screen. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## richshipley

I am having the same issue right now. I am currently going to the main menu and turning the back up camera off until I need it. It is rather annoying to do that but better than it switching to the blank screen. I have my camera powered off the reverse signal of my tow package so it doesn't even turn on until I go into reverse. I'll let you know if I find something better!


----------



## richshipley

so nothing like hopefully finding an answer five minutes after I posted....

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Car/AVH-P4400BH_OwnersManual051712.pdf 


Go to page 67. Looks like it has to do with the polarity selection. Mine is currently in the off position, I'm going to try and move that to something else. We'll see, hopefully this helps!


----------



## richshipley

gave up and did it the right way, ran the positive dc from the reverse lights to the reverse signal. works great now.


----------



## bigbarney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parsond*  /t/1430738/pioneer-avh-p2400bt-back-up-camera-problem#post_22427161
> 
> 
> I bought my husband a pioneer avh-p2400bt for his 2005 Toyota Sequoia. He had it installed by a professional and everything was great. The battery died in the Sequoia and after replacing it the back up camera on the pioneer avh-p2400bt has gone crazy. Now even when driving the crazy things switches from the radio screen to the back up camera. You have to touch the screen to make it go back to the radio screen only to have it flip back in about 15 seconds. We tried just turning the back up camera off, then the crazy thing flips to just a black screen. Does anyone have any suggestions?



Wow.

The 2400 has an option to turn the backup cam on even when driving forward. You have this option on and you need to turn it off from the menu screen.


The reason why you see a black screen is because you haven't got the cam wired properly. Most people power the backup up cam through the reverse lights. This means the cam is only on while in reverse. What you need to do to make this option available to you is wire the cam to the ACCESSORY power so the cam is always on. Then wire your reverse sensor wire from the deck to the reverse lights.


The cam on while driving is a really nice feature to have. If you pull a lot of trailers like I do you'll find it a real asset because you can keep an eye on the trailer with the cam on even while driving forward.


----------



## moredes




> Quote:
> ... Now even when driving the crazy things switches from the radio screen to the back up camera. You have to touch the screen to make it go back to the radio screen only to have it flip back in about 15 seconds. We tried just turning the back up camera off, then the crazy thing flips to just a black screen. Does anyone have any suggestions?



As a point of reference, my Pioneer unit is wired from the purple/white wire to the +12V reverse light wire. The camera has 3 wire connections--video RCA feed and a red and black lead. Black to ground. Red to the same +12V reverse wire as the purple/white. (Obviously you can splice into this connection near the Pioneer unit--you don't have to run wire all the way back to the back-up light.) This set up should only allow the camera power when the transmission is set to 'reverse', and the Pioneer unit should change screens only when 'reverse' is chosen. However...


Upon connecting the battery, I had the exact same problem as Parsond. The Pioneer owner's manual is a piece of crap. I didn't have to rewire anything. Obviously, your unit was working as desired before, so I don't think you don't need rewiring, either.


I solved my repetitive black screen by changing the "MUTE" instructions. The default instruction is incorrect for our needs--rear viewing on *only* when the transmission is in 'reverse'. (In the path, source/settings/mute--'MUTE/ATT' is the option about halfway down the list. Change its' instructions from the default "MUTE" to "OFF". ) Bring up the SOURCE/MENU by pressing the center (round) button in the middle of the selector button 'ring'. Touch 'Settings' at the bottom of the screen and find 'Mute' on the list. Now change it to 'OFF'. (Leave the REAR VIEW CAMERA setting at "OFF". [this is not an instruction to your camera, if you turn it 'ON', it's an instruction to your Pioneer unit to turn on viewing--you don't want that--the reverse light wiring will override the camera screen setting]).


That should do it. (Page 67 of the instruction manual claims holding down the "MUTE" button will kill the black screen... that's the hint I needed to find the erroneous default command. It did take a lot of pawing around their software... Like I said, the Pioneer manual is junk.)


----------



## Joshpandh

Hello,

I'm having that problem, does the camera not come on in the home screen if reversing? Also I wired mine through the reverse light red to positive black to negative. It's a cheap camera and I did get an image but only in black and white. I'm going to check the voltage going into the camera today to see if its not right, but I was just wondering if you had this problem. I agree the owners manuel is crap. Is there a setting issue with the color maybe? Hmmmmm probably just too cheap.


----------



## Di11on

Hi all,


I'm having the same issue here. I have powered the backup camera from the reverse light and haven't connected the purple/white wire of the stereo to anything.


The problem I have is that I fitted my stereo to a Ford Focus Mk1 and it will be next to impossible to remove my stereo from the dash to adjust the wiring.


Is it possible at all to cure the black screen issue without wiring the purple/white wire to the reverse signal?


Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wasim Anwar


hi guys

i had the same problem, the solution is simple

1 start the car

2. turn the car into reverse 

3. turn off the camera option in the settings

4. go to the settings and turn the battery option for power

thats it

good luck


----------



## bigbarney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wasim Anwar*  /t/1430738/pioneer-avh-p2400bt-back-up-camera-problem#post_23962714
> 
> 
> hi guys
> 
> i had the same problem, the solution is simple
> 
> 1 start the car
> 
> 2. turn the car into reverse
> 
> 3. turn off the camera option in the settings
> 
> 4. go to the settings and turn the battery option for power
> 
> thats it
> 
> good luck



I see you did something very different and unique. You read the manual. If only that could be taught to others.


----------



## houstad

when I table tested the camera on the HU before install it worked fine. Now that the install is done I have no image but the HU switches to the proper screen. Any Idea? I did ground it to the frame and not the ground wire as the instructions stated. Should i change that?


----------



## ShootSomeMore

I had the same problem. Every 5 sec the radio would go black and say warning. Video might be reversed. I went into the settings and changed my stereo to factory default. It worked and then Just changed all my radio stations back. Even tho when I do use my backup camera. It will says that annoying message on top of the screen. No idea how to fix that


----------

